# Mystery Snail Questions



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm considering getting a gold mystery snail to go in one of my 5-gallon, filtered, heated betta tanks. I'm pretty sure I understand the basics of caring for one of these snails. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

- Eats algae, algae wafers, uneaten fish food, or blanched veggies like zucchini, cucumber, and lettuce
- Needs a cuttlebone or other source of calcium
- Make sure to keep the tank covered to prevent escape
- Leave at least an inch or two of space above the water line
- Salt is a no-no, as is copper-based medicines
- Between 68 and 84 degrees Fahrenheit is best

I plan to get a small Kritter Keeper to quarantine it in since I'll probably be getting it from Walmart, and there's no way any living thing from Walmart is going in with my fish for at least a month after purchase. I know buying from Walmart isn't ideal, but my closest Petsmart and Petcos don't sell snails currently, and I don't want to spend a lot on shipping for a critter my fish might end up hating.

Anyway, after all this rambling, these are my questions:
- If things don't work out between Rakki and the snail, will the snail be okay living in a Kritter Keeper long-term?
- Do mystery snails require filter? Or will they be okay with frequent water changes?
- Is a heater necessary if the room temperature stays above 70 degrees Fahrenheit? Are they as sensitive to temperature fluctuations as a betta or other fish would be?

I'd also be happy to hear any tips or stories you have about your mystery snails. I just want to learn as much as I possibly can before I get one. Thanks!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

i have nerite snails cuz they dont lay eggs that will hatch in water since they need brackish water. Mystery snails can lay eggs since they can carry sperm for awhile so be careful. but I would say go with a med kritter keeper and use a sponge filter with them and Id prob get one of the smaller preset heaters for em good luck.


----------



## Cey (Jan 15, 2015)

Snails are ultimately scavengers, so your snail will eat _anything_ it can gain nutrient from, including dead fish if left in the tank. They love corpses. Doesn't mean you WANT him eating just anything, obviously, but that's just a note for you. (It _won't_ attack your live critters. Again, scavenger, not predator.)

Mine does well with algae wafers and blood worms for food, and also loves the driftwood and live plants in the tank for coasting along.

In your five gallon, I would definitely have a lid. A snail could easily escape a five gallon in his rovings. In a 20L like mine it's less crucial so long as you keep the water level about two inches below the tank top; they don't try to leave the water.

Snails can tolerate lower than 68 degrees but it makes them understandably sluggish, and I wouldn't advise letting it drop below 64. They are not going to be as affected by the temperature changes as the fish and frogs are, so I myself don't think a heater is necessary so long as your room does in fact stay above 70 degrees at all times, I would say about 72 is optimal for the snails. I say these things from my experience so far as my snail has been in some fairly low temperatures (66 degrees) without showing ill effect. Obviously, you would NOT want to KEEP them at temperatures that low, long-term. We unfortunately suffered a cold snap while he was in quarantine with my new betta in their own 1 gallon, and I thought the house heater was keeping everything warm in the smaller tanks and it turns out it was NOT, and the water was still cold. So that could be something else to keep in mind for you right now as well.

Some bettas will nip off the "antennae" / eyestalks / feelers of the snails, so be mindful your betta isn't biting at your snail when he's coming out of his shell to explore. I had that problem and had to separate them.

I can't give you much advice on the filter, I think it would be better to have the filter. While they aren't_ as_ sensitive to temperature, they ARE sensitive to ammonia like the fish and other critters are.

Also, I want to make some notes on the sizing for you. Your snail is going to explore a lot, and as he gets bigger, he is going to outgrow that five gallon. They can get up to 3 inches in diameter, which means the five gallon won't be a great long-term plan for him, nor will the kritter keeper (the kritter keeper would be the snail's version of a betta cup). As it is, even with a smaller snail, unless it's a baby the size of your pinky nail or smaller, he will be able to cover the entire five gallon in less than a couple of days and soon be repeating himself. They also die faster in smaller tanks, just as an FYI. He would be more suited to a 10 gallon as he gets bigger, and ultimately a 20L would be best. So keep these things in mind as you plan to purchase.

Salt is definitely a no-no, salt is the universal snail killer and people here dump table salt on porch slugs to get rid of them. It's a pretty horrific, melting, acidic death for them when dumped directly on them. A salt water solution will still kill a snail, just more slowly, which is somehow worse. It burns their skin. Copper is also a no-no as you say.


----------



## jessriggy (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm assuming that due to quarantine you're thinking of putting it in the five gallon WITH a betta? I suggest maybe not - mystery snails are messy and you'll have big trouble with your water. i made that mistake


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

a 5 gallon is too small for a mystery snail as they can grow to the size of a golf ball. 

You will be better off with a nerite snail or MTS. 

just a heads up about nerites - they are extremely messy and I mean extremely messy.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

MTS are wonderful snails. They will burrow in the gravel and keep your gravel aerated. Makes for happy plants. Also they bear live young. Very cool little guys! I prefer them to mystery snails myself. Though for an algae problem Nerites are little algae munching machines. they will clean up an algae problem in no time flat.

And Snails very rarely will leave an aquarium. I have nerites in all of my tanks and plenty of open areas in the covers and haven't lost one yet. Most times if they do crawl up and out it's because your tank water is turning bad. If you see swarms of your snails migrating up the walls of the tank it's an indicator to check your water parameter.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

I dont see when ppl say that netires are messy. I have one for each betta and they make as much mess as my betta does. My tanks are crystal clear and when I do syphon I dont get a lot of poop and I do weekly water changes


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

i have we just 3 nerites and I clean poop off the sand every day.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> i have we just 3 nerites and I clean poop off the sand every day.


Well i only have one


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

even when I had one, I was still cleaning poop off the sand every day. if your nerite isn't pooping a lot then I would make sure that he is eating enough.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Depends on your substrate. In a heavily planted tank with a rough substrate, it really doesn't matter. In a tank with a light sand substrate that's not planted, you'll see everything a lot more.

All creatures poop, including snails.

Mystery snails are great. 5 Gal is pushing it, but it's not like a snail needs lots of excitement and mental stimulation. I wouldn't worry about a single one. They're pretty hilarious as they cruise around the tank in the most clumsy way possible.

That said, I agree Nerites might be a better option, if choosing one. Bettas are less interested in them, since they don't move as much of their body outside the shell when they're moving, and their antennae are less obvious (tiny, dark, and only out sometimes, compared to large and wavy and looking very worm-like) so less of a target for nipping. They also eat Algae, which is generally a good thing.

Both Nerites and Mystery snails will get curious and cruise out of an aquarium on occasion, though. They can live a couple of days out of the water by sealing up (usually), but in a heavily planted tank with lots of hiding places, you may not notice in time if they crawl out and stop somewhere not easily visible.

Here's a time lapse video of my old Fluval Edge (6 gal), with my favorite mystery snail (RIP) bumbling around as he loved to do:






... which reminds me, if your tank has a strong filter, consider putting a foam prefilter on it to protect your snail from getting too inquisitive and getting hurt.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

Vivian he is eating fine alage wafers and the snail jello and im not having an overall hard time.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

The reason I was thinking mystery snail is because it's the only kind of snail available locally. I've considered nerites in the past, but as I said before, at this point I don't want to pay a bundle in shipping costs for a critter my betta might end up hating.

I think I'll just save the snail ideas for a 20g or 29g community tank if I ever have the chance to set one up. Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

LadyNightraven said:


> The reason I was thinking mystery snail is because it's the only kind of snail available locally. I've considered nerites in the past, but as I said before, at this point I don't want to pay a bundle in shipping costs for a critter my betta might end up hating.
> 
> I think I'll just save the snail ideas for a 20g or 29g community tank if I ever have the chance to set one up. Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate your input.



Im sry u dont have better selection i know how that sucks good luck ull love whatever u pick up. Id really luv an ivory or blue mystery maybe if i rehome one of mine idk


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

Nerites tend to be better with bettas because they are less exposed and less 'messy'. I have a 29gal with a nerite I've had nearly 2 years and two Mystery snails. I think you may have some trouble with a Mystery in a 5 gal because they grow fast and they can get huge! Mysteries also have long antennae, lots of body out of the shell when wandering and a long tentacle for exploring. Some bettas nip at the snail and bite off the antennae and such. My betta is a push over so my Mysteries have never had an issue, but if you do eventually go with a Mystery just keep an eye on it with the betta.


----------

